# LED TV Suggestion under 30K



## elafanto (Apr 23, 2015)

1. Budget?
*Max 30K lower is always better*
2. Display type and size?
*LED 32"* 3D is Useless for me. 
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
*Watching Serials on HD STB, Sometimes FHD Movies, No gaming at all*
4. Ports Required?
*at least 2 USB & 1 HDMI*
5. Preferred choice of brand?
*NO*
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
*NO*
7. Any other info that you want to share.
MP4, AVI, MKV format must be supported.

I had an Old CRT TV at my home from Videocon and is going to die very soon, So planing to buy a new TV. TV will stay at home, where mostly Mom, Dad and Dadi will *watching news, dharmik & sas bahu serials, movies. "FHD movies will be played through USB, only when I go to home 3-4 days * in a month."
I do not have experience in purchasing LED TV. Can go for Micomax if it worth it. I do not want to waste money on expencive TV as it will have Limited use at my home.

So folks I want suggestion on the basis of my requirements. Please Sugggest me a VFM for me.


----------



## Minion (Apr 23, 2015)

Get Philips 40pfl5059.


----------



## elafanto (Apr 23, 2015)

Minion said:


> Get Philips 40pfl5059.



Thank U boss, this one Seems good according to my need. Dont know will get a philips or not in local market, as no delivery from online retailers at my place.
Do I have other options also, Any TV for 32" for lesser price?


----------



## Minion (Apr 24, 2015)

You can find Philips tvs in mutibrand showrooms like pantaloons, Chroma.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 24, 2015)

videocon has one 40inch fhd one on flipkart for 27000. I bought the same a few months ago and am very satisfied with it!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2015)

Get Philips 40PFL5059/V7 @ 30k


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2015)

if you want it to last long and vfm etc,trust me,stick to Sony
none of the other brands really last
phillips is decent if you dont have the budget for a sony
avoid samsung,videocon etc


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

yeah Philips model seems good and as per your requirements.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> if you want it to last long and vfm etc,trust me,stick to Sony
> none of the other brands really last
> phillips is decent if you dont have the budget for a sony
> avoid samsung,videocon etc



I have a Samsung TV for almost 3 years now and touchwood there has been hardly any problem.
I'm not sure why you have bias against Samsung.
I can understand Videocon etc.
I believe Samsung has good range when it comes to TV's.
There may have been instances where people would have issues with Sony as well.
Also in case the OP intends to watch various formats of movie/videos on TV it maybe tougher with Sony compared to Samsung.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I have a Samsung TV for almost 3 years now and touchwood there has been hardly any problem.
> I'm not sure why you have bias against Samsung.
> I can understand Videocon etc.
> I believe Samsung has good range when it comes to TV's.
> ...



ive owned samsung LEDs and LCDs,infact my other house still has 2 of them
Samsung failure rate is high and ive got capacitor issues soo many times along with the infamous 10 minute on-off issue

videocon is a jugaad company im afraid,the parts they use in their products are mix and match products from china
my TV technician even opened one up and showed me when I took my samsung for repair

currently I have 5 Sony tvs in my house itself,all running smooth and all from different gens
ive never come across any other TV brand to have this level of reliability
sony may have gone down in other products but TVs are still the most reliable and efficient


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> *videocon is a jugaad company im afraid,the parts they use in their products are mix and match products from china
> my TV technician even opened one up and showed me when I took my samsung for repair
> *


This discussion was related to Videocon Product or Samsung?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2015)

Get Philips 40PFL5059/V7 @ 30k

Philips 40PFL5059/V7 101.6 cm (40) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

go for Philips. I also am a fan of Samsung but they're a bit expensive.


----------

